# Why I Need Help



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I took loads of shots of this.

I just can't do a decent group pic. I have a Nikon Coolpix 775.

Should I be able to? What am i doing wrong?

I mean in terms of fitting everything in - not the fact there are smudges on the crystals


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

OK-I see my problem. They show up fully on the server. So i'll stick to that size.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Now I know it worked wish I could change my title...........

MY BIG THREESOME

No sexual quips intended.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You don't need any help Paul







. Great set.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree with Ian


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I agree with Ian


 Me too. There's nowt wrong with '775 Paul, it just the job for watch pictures.

As you've shown.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I thank you









Just on my printer's imagaing software, it looked like it had cut right side off. Only showed full pic once I had posted it.


----------

